# User selected ranks



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

All,

Scott and I have decided to allow regular members to personalise their user ranks. These ranks are by default based on the number of posts and this will continue. However regular contributors may now send a request to replace the standard rank by a personalised label. Of course, these labels will be vetted to ensure they meet site standards, but we expect members to have a bit of fun with this, mostly at their own expense.

Mechanism is to send a PM to Scott or myself with your proposed label. Anyone with over 1000 posts automatically qualifies for this privilege. Other requests from regular contributors (not necessarily frequent) will be considered favourably.

The standard ranks will continue for those not requesting personalisation.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

sound like this could be fun mate........so how many more post do i need to get this?
I want to be a jedi and my rank to be Markib


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Personally, I'd rather see a fishing related ranking system. Or perhaps a scale (pardon the pun) of fish names following the food chain. If everyone has individual types, what's the point of having a ranking system? There's no comparison to anyone else. It's just like having two nicknames.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

arrrrrrr wise you are, like iti do.
but i dont want to be plankton or krill thnaks


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

HiRAEdd said:


> Personally, I'd rather see a fishing related ranking system. Or perhaps a scale (pardon the pun) of fish names following the food chain.


We can certainly do this. Anyone want to suggest ranks labels? Today we have New Member, Regular Member (20), Valued Member (200), Veteran Member (500), Elite Member (1000) & Legendary Member (2000).


HiRAEdd said:


> If everyone has individual types, what's the point of having a ranking system? There's no comparison to anyone else. It's just like having two nicknames.


What is the value of the ranking system anyhow? The number of posts a user has made is displayed regardless. The significance of that is up to the reader. The ranking system is there, so we can leave it as it is or choose to have a bit of fun with it. Not expecting it to be a big deal in any way.

Note that the standard labels will apply to anyone not requesting a custom label.

Gatesy, I would think limiting it to two or three words, say around 20 characters would be best. It can't be bigger than 50 characters regardless of rules we impose. Don't want it interfering in the presentation of posts.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys, if you want to replace the traditional ranking system with that of fish that can be done. Regardless of this however, any regular user wanting a unique label to replace the standard ranking only has to ask. Magicrik, if you want me to change your rank what you previously requested either reply here or send me a PM and it will be done.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Here's my thoughts 
New Member = Fry or Poddy Mullet or Whiting or Herring
Regular Member = Bream or Flathead
Valued Member = Squire or Mangrove Jack
Veteran Member = Snapper
Elite Member = Mackerel
Legendary Member = Great White


Peril said:


> What is the value of the ranking system anyhow? The number of posts a user has made is displayed regardless. The significance of that is up to the reader. The ranking system is there, so we can leave it as it is or choose to have a bit of fun with it. Not expecting it to be a big deal in any way.


I guess no more value than having what amounts to a second nickname


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes please.......i would like my rank to be Markib
I know its a bit geeky but i love star wars, its one of the great master peaces of all time i think. I think as im past half way to becoming a Veteran that Markib is my rank 

Jedi Ranking System

1. Taskih Padawan - Padawan in a class, younger than 7 or (New member)
2. Obsiskius - Padawan in a class, 7 or older or (Regular Member)
3. Quarton - Padawan apprentice in one-on-one training with Master or (Valued Member)
4. Markib - Padawan whose completed training under Master or (Valued Member)
5. Tarnga - Jedi Knight, having passed Jedi Trials or (Veteran Member)
6. Herskan - Jedi Knight with Padawan apprentice or (Veteran Member)
7. Urden Plosk - Jedi Knight whose trained apprentice to Jedi Knight or (Elite Member)
8. Grentorg Civos - Jedi Master, allowed to lead other Jedi Knights or (Legendary Member)
9. Kerton Rimidon - Jedi Master appointed to Jedi Council or (sure yet)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fellas you can stop me where I am regardless of future post counts


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Dodge said:


> Fellas you can stop me where I am regardless of future post counts


Yep, "Elite" sounds pretty cool (and that you are Richo!). Is there anything else?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Dodge said:


> Fellas you can stop me where I am regardless of future post counts


In that case you'll have to customise! How about "Sun King"?


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

You know I would like to be this forums first official :roll:

IRRITABLE MEMBER 

Please can I can I

However if we go the way of the fish I would liken myself to,

an eel 

Completely and utterly F*#n useless

 fishing Russ


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Russ said:


> You know I would like to be this forums first official :roll:
> 
> IRRITABLE MEMBER
> 
> ...


Russ, don't want to get this wrong you know 8) Is it IRRITABLE or IRRITATING? :lol: :lol: :lol:

BTW, the Japanese and Koreans cook up a mean eel.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Why??


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Swollen Member?

TZ


----------

